# What separates a good shoot vs bad shoot?



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Clearly marked trails and target numbers at the stakes. Nothing wrong with elevated platforms but consider liability to the club or property owner. Put out water in the middle or every 10 targets and make sure the coolers stay full. A porta john is helpful as well. Good luck and welcome to AT


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Easy to follow well marked course, target sets challenging but not overly difficult (people will come back if they leave happy people that don’t score well won’t leave happy), targets set in a safe manner, plenty of distance between targets, no shots pointed in the direction where people may be, targets in decent condition, plenty of concessions good practice range to warm up on prior to starting 3d range. Elevated platforms are fun and seem like a good idea but they can be a liability issue and they definitely create a bottle neck in the course and will create back ups. There’s are just the first things that come to mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

Advertise Advertise Advertise Tweets, Facebook groups, forums, local shops, and flyers at all area shoots leading up to it. best of Luck


----------



## TWF (8 mo ago)

chief razor said:


> Clearly marked trails and target numbers at the stakes. Nothing wrong with elevated platforms but consider liability to the club or property owner. Put out water in the middle or every 10 targets and make sure the coolers stay full. A porta john is helpful as well. Good luck and welcome to AT


We are getting a local welding shop to sponsor/make markers and bow hangers. 

The elevated platform will be a scissor lift. I didn’t want anything permanent or build anything. 

I forgot about portapotties. Thanks!


----------



## TWF (8 mo ago)

jre4192 said:


> Easy to follow well marked course, target sets challenging but not overly difficult (people will come back if they leave happy people that don’t score well won’t leave happy), targets set in a safe manner, plenty of distance between targets, no shots pointed in the direction where people may be, targets in decent condition, plenty of concessions good practice range to warm up on prior to starting 3d range. Elevated platforms are fun and seem like a good idea but they can be a liability issue and they definitely create a bottle neck in the course and will create back ups. There’s are just the first things that come to mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We definitely need to spend some time working on our range. The elevated platform will be off to the side of the range. People can do it before or after the course. I don’t know how many people to expect.


----------



## TWF (8 mo ago)

CASHMONEY said:


> Advertise Advertise Advertise Tweets, Facebook groups, forums, local shops, and flyers at all area shoots leading up to it. best of Luck


We have been well on Facebook. I’m going to put up flyers in the towns within 2 hour drive. Might try radio as well.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Going with your Dino theme…we have had these in the past for the kids and we turned our Rinehart Cougar into a Sabertooth tiger with the addition of a couple long fangs….the kids recognized it right away as such. We also took a couple old deer and turned them pre-historic by replacing their antlers with “horns” (think rhino) and painting them different shades of green. The kids didn’t know what they were but thought them to be “Dino-like”.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

TWF said:


> We definitely need to spend some time working on our range. The elevated platform will be off to the side of the range. People can do it before or after the course. I don’t know how many people to expect.


That answers one comment I was going to make that including an elevated platform REALLY slows down the course and causes bunching / backups because of the time required to safely get up and down. If the elevated is just an optional extra, the line will be self-controlling (if it looks too long, people will bypass it and come back later or just not do it).

Here's a photo of elevated stand that is used at Yankton SD

This one is actually big enough for 4 people to be on it at once, and tall enough to cause some cut angle. Sorry for the blurry photo, I was quite a ways away when I got a chance to take the snap.










Here's another elevated stand:


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

Probably need a dedicated operator for the sissor lift. I know it's simple but some people have zero experience with them and that's an issue.

It's nice if you can place target so that from one spot where there is foliage or tight shots and maybe 6ft away there is a clear shot at the same target so people can choose difficulty level.

Don't have too many easy plain broadside target positions (boring for alot of people), and mix up distance as much as possible.

Setup cool senarios like one dino chasing another or afix a fake leg/arm hanging from the mouth or something.

Backstops or hills/dirt mounds behind for long shots so people don't spend time looking for missed arrows.

Paint up a zombie dino is another different type of target.


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

Well flagged from one station to the next. It is frustrating to wonder what direction to go after a target because it isn't flagged well. Numbered stakes, for dopes like me that forget to right a score down on occasion and then try to figure out which target I forgot. "Fun" setups, such as wolves around an elk, cougar stalking a deer, shooting across water, shooting at the edge of water that will cost an arrow if you miss, etc.
I should go without saying, but I've been to several shoots that had shots set up that weren't exactly safe. First shoot I went to this year had a stake and target setup that had people walking between targets about 80 yards out in the background. So blatantly unsafe that my whole group declined to shoot that target.
Targets setups that require something other than standing and shooting at a completely unobscured target. Such as: having to kneel, having to shoot through the "V" of a forked tree, having a doe in front of a buck so the arrow has to just clear the doe's back to hit the buck in the 10 ring ( bucks only season, doe -10 points), quartering away or towards shots that make that 10 ring circle a bit tighter to hit, 45° or steeper angle close range shot (3 to 4 yards), so many people miss the 10 on these.
Steel targets are fun but have a 2nd target with it for the folks that don't want to risk an arrow. Make the steel target worth double, 20 points if they hit the foam center, 10 if they smash their arrow on the steel. 
I always like a few long shots too, 70-80 yards. A lot of clubs will do these as bonus targets, the long one is worth double, but they put another normal scoring target closer for the folks that don't have a pin or mark for longer range.
.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

make it interesting and challenging , bored ppl wont return.


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

Shot gun start and stay on schedule. Nothing worse than to advertise a 9am start and take your first shot at 10am makes for a long day.


----------



## TWF (8 mo ago)

Sorry I have been AWOL, been busy. The Dino targets came in just in time, Rinehart was having supply problems and told us September delivery.

I’ve been building fun targets. Got this swinging target finished. Moving archery target

Working on a dueling tree next.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

A good shoot has a variety of shots, a few challenging positions but also some that everyone can hit. Needs to be well marked path and lanes. Water cooler on the course is nice, and lunch after is good too.


----------



## jaklosrc (Oct 19, 2021)

The shoots I enjoy most have good elevation changes, shooting across valleys. I like animals in protected poses makes for tight shots.


----------



## TWF (8 mo ago)

We definitely learned a lot from our first shoot. Had a lot of fun too! Already started working on next year's shoot.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

TWF said:


> We definitely learned a lot from our first shoot. Had a lot of fun too! Already started working on next year's shoot.
> 
> View attachment 7678822


With all that timber, were all the targets out in the open field, or some in the woods?

In the open field, if you are mowing a path between the stake and the target (for the archers to score and retrieve their arrows) I would do it in a meandering method so the archers don't see just a wide open lane in front of them. The brush in the meander makes it harder to estimate the distance.


----------



## TWF (8 mo ago)

wa-prez said:


> With all that timber, were all the targets out in the open field, or some in the woods?
> 
> In the open field, if you are mowing a path between the stake and the target (for the archers to score and retrieve their arrows) I would do it in a meandering method so the archers don't see just a wide open lane in front of them. The brush in the meander makes it harder to estimate the distance.


The shots are mostly in the bush. A few wide open shots.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

TWF said:


> The shots are mostly in the bush. A few wide open shots.


OK, that makes sense.

Still probably worth meandering the mowed lane in the open.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

theres nothing more boring to a decent shooter than being able to hit all 10s.


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

If you host a shoot at the very least acknowledge the podium finishers and scores not just collect everyone entry money and leave.


----------



## GitU1 (6 mo ago)

TWF said:


> I am organizing a fun 3D archery shoot for our club. We are aiming for a laid back shoot. Just wondering what separates a good shoot from a bad shoot? This is my first one and want to knock it out of the park.
> 
> We are making it a dinosaur theme, getting the three dinosaur targets from Rinehart. $10 per round. Big door prize. Food truck. Another idea I had is if we had a simulated tree stand. Archers could shoot at anatomical deer and bear and see where they hit.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions?


Depending on where and at what time of year you shoot, having some insect spray available for mosquitoes and ticks would really be a plus.


----------



## Cemuhlbeier (Nov 30, 2019)

The people there.


----------



## marcomurabia (6 mo ago)

Nothing wrong with elevated platforms but consider liability to the club or property owner.






Speed Test


----------



## NM Tide Fan (5 mo ago)

TWF said:


> We have been well on Facebook. I’m going to put up flyers in the towns within 2 hour drive. Might try radio as well.


That's a good price. I usually see 30 to 40 bucks for 2 20 rounds in my area.


----------



## mike keithly (Nov 7, 2005)

Cemuhlbeier said:


> The people there.


agree the people make a huge difference wether good or bad


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

A 2pm start is kind of late for a match isn't it. I would think a 9 or 10 am start time would be better.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Mr. Ken said:


> A 2pm start is kind of late for a match isn't it. I would think a 9 or 10 am start time would be better.


If you are referring to the flyer for the shoot at Tisdale, it says August 7 9-2PM

MAYBE that would have been clearer with some punctuation, spacing, or added info.

I read it as 7 August, 9 AM - 2 PM. So the LATEST a person could start is 2 PM. Would probably finish about 4 or 5 PM.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

wa-prez said:


> If you are referring to the flyer for the shoot at Tisdale, it says August 7 9-2PM
> 
> MAYBE that would have been clearer with some punctuation, spacing, or added info.
> 
> I read it as 7 August, 9 AM - 2 PM. So the LATEST a person could start is 2 PM. Would probably finish about 4 or 5 PM.


I did not know which shoot it was. The OP just stated a 2pm start time. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Michael Sellers (Aug 25, 2021)

I like clear wide shooting lanes. The target is plainly visible from the shooting stake. Larger targets used for those long distance shots, medium sized targets for mid range shots, and smaller targets at for those shorter shots.


----------

